# Canada Dry



## wonkapete (Apr 26, 2007)

Last week OsiaBoyce wanted to see some painted Canada Drys.  I dug out what I could.  I also threw in a few off brands along with some Canada Dry products, like Wink and Cactus Cooler.












 A Wink different than the one above.. it's 'New Improved':






 Another Wink, 10 oz.. oh, the Faygo next to it has always been one of my favorites..






 A nice paper label throwaway here...











 Canada Dry's Sport Cola!






 Another Sport.. different type of bottle..






 Another nice paper label throwaway.. Cactus Cooler..


----------



## morbious_fod (Apr 27, 2007)

I was never much of a fan of Canada Dry, and did't think much about collecting them untill I found out that they had a local bottler in Bristol, Tn.

 Now I have about three of them as part of my local bottle collection. I even found one from Tazewell, VA which is near my home town of Richlands.

 That is a great looking collection of Canada Drys.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks a lot. Lot's of people overlook Canada Dry in their collecting it seems,but I'd allmost bet they have more diversity in products than any other bottler. I've got a good many and w/ this post I see I need more. Thanks again Osia


----------



## morbious_fod (Apr 29, 2007)

I was out today, and picked a local canada dry bottle like the two in your first picture with the embossing on the neck.


----------



## wonkapete (Jun 21, 2007)

I picked up this Canada Dry recently.. don't recall seeing one of these before..


----------



## carling (Jun 21, 2007)

Here's my Canada Dry contribution.  Found this under an attic floorboard.  Anyone know it's value?

 Rick


----------



## carling (Jun 21, 2007)

close up...


----------



## wonkapete (Jun 22, 2007)

Nice find Robert.  I've seen those go $20-$30.


----------



## wonkapete (Jul 25, 2007)

Here's a couple of somewhat uncommon Canada Drys.  I've had them for years.  That Table Water is from October 1957.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jul 25, 2007)

My little bit about the Johnson bottle. I guess most people know the story about this bottle. And the fellow who found the Johnson ranch dump.I don't have one of these for some reason even though I should and would really like to. They supposedly made something like 400 of these which would make them fairley scarce, but what you don't hear is when they were making them a lot of them vanished from the line. Seems a lot of people who worked at the Laurens plant just had to have one. I met a man who worked at the plant and he told me this story,on another note while they were making it they were having a lot of problems with the Eagles wings after a while they figured out that the printer  was on backwards. Also he said he had a crate with had being the key word now he has only four and he was keeping those for his grandkids. At the Columbia show you can usually find one or and incomplete that was snatched off the line.


----------



## wonkapete (Jul 25, 2007)

Osiaboyce, thanks for that tidbit of info.!


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 25, 2007)

That is interesting. Those are a couple of good looking Canada Drys.


----------

